# car overheating



## chokko (Apr 2, 2007)

Alright, in summer my car was fine despire the vtc issue, i parked my car outside till now due to going to school and living on campus, i started the car every week but usually every other week. I tried to drive the car recently and after 5-10 mins smoke was coming out of the hood, I popped the hood and noticed the engine was overheating. I checked the radiator fluid and it was full. I think its a thermostat problem? Could the cold somehow have made my thermostat permentaly close or is this a water pump issue?


----------



## birdsflyingover (Dec 19, 2007)

could also be a fan issue. i'd replace the t-sta first as it is easy and cheap. if it only overheats in traffic or around the city it's the fan not turning on.


----------

